# Taken



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome to the fictitious little town of Watery, Pennsylvania where the district attorney's personal secretary Mary Murray never planned to become a single mom or a suspect in her infant's disappearance, but she plans to find Jena before she suffers the same fate Mary's younger brother had when he was taken twelve years earlier.

TAKEN is available for your Kindle at $2.99. Available in trade paperback from Amazon and Barnes & Nobel. Also available at Smashwords.

Debra


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Debra--

Welcome again to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your profile signature. You may find tutorials on using images on KindleBoards here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

For a very limited time my suspense novel TAKEN is available at Smashwords and Barnes & Noble for $.99.

Debra


----------



## Lacey Diamond (Oct 8, 2010)

Now that's a great bargain!


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

Amazon still has TAKEN available for the kindle at $.99. The price should be $2.99. So now is the time to purchase if you want the book.

Debra


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Ooh...looks good! I'll have to check it out...after the wife gives me my allowance! LOL


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, Patrick-thanks for stopping by. 

Debra


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

Got another 5 star review for _*TAKEN *_over at Amazon.

I really enjoyed this book! My heart went out to Mary as she looked into the crib of Jena and realized that her baby was not there. Well developed story and was so "hard to put down". Will await the next novel by Debra Lee!


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

Just a little reminder about my book/books. I sure hope you'll give one or all a read.

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

I want to thank all of my wonderful readers who purchased a copy of Taken. So very much appreciated.

Debra


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

Like the movie?  I wonder if they helps boost sales?


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

One can only hope.

Debra


----------



## Lacey Diamond (Oct 8, 2010)

Loved Taken and went ahead and bought your other titles.
Lacey


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks, Lacey. So much appreciated.
Debra


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

Taken went on sale today for 99 cents. If you haven't gotten your copy, now is the time to purchase before the price goes back up.

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

The 99 cent for Taken will be ending soon. 

Debra


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

1-Clicked.


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

Years ago a small child was taken from his home not far from where I live. The child was never found. His disappearance haunted me over the years, and still does. Hopefully someday I will know what happened to that little boy.

It breaks my heart every time I hear a news report about a missing child. So I suppose the disappearance of that little boy long ago and those heart breaking news stories is what drove me to write TAKEN.


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

Debra,

I love the cover for this book--cold, untraveled road heading into the dead of night.  And because it's winter, it's going to be quiet, too.  Spooky!  Very nicely done.  And the description is terrific.  I wish you only the best of luck on this one!

All the best,

Pearson Moore


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you, Pearson!!!


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

It's a long holiday weekend. A good time to load up that kindle and relax with a book. I'd like to suggest one or all of mine.

Thank you for taking a look.

Debra


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

A great big thank you to all you wonderful readers who downloaded one of my books.

Debra


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

Still on sale for 99 cents.


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

The heat of the summer got you sweating? Read Taken to cool you down.


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

A great big thank you to all you readers downloading a copy of *Taken.*


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

Taken is selling really well for the Nook. I'd like to get the book moving for the kindle and could use your help.

Thanks,
Debra


----------

